# اللهجة المغربية: أصل كلمة واخه



## Jawaher

كلمة واخه بفتح الخاء مع تشديدها  في اللهجة المغربية تعني طيب و حاضر. هل لها من اصل في اللغة العربية ؟


----------



## yields

نعم، ها هو ذا مقتبس من القاموس

*الوَخْيُ (القاموس المحيط)*
الوَخْيُ: القَصْدُ، والطَّرِيقُ المُعْتَمَدُ، والقاصِدُ
ج: وُخِيٌّ ووِخِيٌّ، والسَّيْرُ القَصْدُ، والفِعْلُ كَوَعَى.
وَوَخَّاهُ للأمْرِ تَوْخِيَةً: وجَّهَهُ له.


----------



## Jawaher

شكرًا ييلدز علي تعليقك لكن كلمة واخه المغربية بعيدة عن معنى القصد او التنبيه


----------



## yields

هو يمكن أن يكون أصل المعنى ولكن تغيَّر قليلاً مع الوقت، لا أظن أن من الضروري أن يكون أصلها كلمة مباشرة - كما نعرف، يمكن  لبعض الكلمات أن تأخد معنى أخر مع الوقت. ف"توخّى أن يفعل شيئاً" إذ قَبل فعلها. وهذه سوى فرضية بطبيعة الحال.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أضمّ صوتي لصوت ييلدز وأضيف.. في المعجم العربي: {وَخى الأمر: قصده.. وَخّى الأمر: تطلّبه دون سِواه.. توخيت الشيء إذا قصدت إليه وتعمدت فعله وتـحرّيت فيه}.. إذا قلتُ وخّى فهذا يعني أنني وافقت على فعل ما طلب منّي وبأنني سأتوخّاه​


----------



## Jawaher

وخى الامر في اللغة العربية قصد فعله وتعمده اما واخ المغربية فهي تنفيد امر  او الاجابة على سؤال  او الاستجابة لشيء ب


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Jawaher said:


> وخى الامر في اللغة العربية قصد فعله وتعمده اما واخ المغربية فهي تنفيد امر  او الاجابة على سؤال  او الاستجابة لشيء ب


ملاحظة: اللغة العربية = الفصحى + جميع اللهجات العربية.. والفصحى مبنيّة أساسا على لهجة قريش.. ومخالفة الفصحى لا يعني الخروج من العربية

أما فيما يخصّ كلمة وخّى فلن تجدي أصلا آخر أقرب من الذي ذكرناه.. والمعروف في اللغات أن معاني الكلمات تتغيّر عبر الزمن.. فمثلا كلمة شهر كانت في الأصل تعني الهلال ثمّ صارت تعني عدد الأيّام التي تفصل بين ظهور الهلال وظهور الهلال الذي يليه.. ثمّ إنّ وخّى لا تعني تنفيد أمر ما وإنّما تعني الموافقة على فعله فقط.. ولوخّى استعمالان آخران هما: وخّى التي تستعمل في التوعّد: وخّى عليك.. (حتّى ترجع وتشوف آش غندير ليك.. ووخّى التي تعني ولو).. (وخّى انتبهت مزيان ما فهمت والو)ء​


----------



## إسكندراني

الاختلاف في المعنى عن العربي الفصيح شبيه تمامًا بكلمة «حاضر» في العامية المصرية


----------



## Jawaher

شكرا على اضافة مزيد من معاني كلمة واخ المغربية والتفسير الذى يفيد  التوعد أظن هو الذي  سيقربنا من المعنى


----------



## jawad-dawdi

وخّى تفيد الوعد والتوعّد.. أعلم أن حاضر تكافئ وخّى في مفهوم الوعد.. فهل تفيد التوعّد أيضا


----------



## Jawaher

أظن ان كلمة واخ اصلا تفيد التوعد وانحرف معناها الى الوعد


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ممكن
لماذا تكتبينها واخ؟
waxxa = وخّى
ومد الواو يكون تعبيرا عن الإنزعاج من شخص ملحاح: واااخّى واااخّى واااخى.. وراه قلت ليك غادي نمشي معاك


----------



## Jawaher

هي في الاصل وااخ وليس واخه ولكن كتبتها واخه بالهاء في الاخر حتى لاتشتبه بكلمة و اخ التي يعني الاخ من الاب وآلام 
وفعلا الواو الممدودةت تعبر عن الانزعاج مثل وابركة يعني كفاية


----------



## Bakr

إضافة لما قاله الإخوة
حين يقول أحدهم (واخا/وخى/وخاه) جوابا عن سؤال الغير  
فكأنه أرضاه 

ـ (يخي)  وخيا سار سيرا قصدا وتوجه لوجه والأمر قصده يقال وخي وخية قصد قصده وتحراه يقال وخى رضاه ووخى محبته 
المعجم الوسيط

وتَوَخَّى رِضاهُ: تَحَرَّاهُ، كَوَخَاهُ
القاموس المحيط

لقراءة الكتب التراثية والبحث فيها
http://www.alwaraq.net/Core/index.jsp?option=1​


----------

